# Nearly there



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

hi, The NVC have finall received all our papers and they have now requested I submit my visa application, which they received on Monday. I was just if anyone had any idea of how long the wait is now before they notify me of an interview date. Also, is it best to wait before I get that or do you think I should go ahead and get my medical done in readines? Hope someone can help me, I'm so very anxious


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Well assuming you're doing DCF with London it shouldn't take longer than a couple weeks for the interview date. And it's always suggested you complete the medical 5-7 working days prior to your interview to avoid further processing delays. Just be sure to have one of their "official" doctors check you out otherwise they won't recognize the medical review. A list of approved doctors should be on London's embassy site.


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

whats DCF


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

gezvinda said:


> whats DCF


Direct Consular Filling.

I dont think you are doing this if you are dealing with NVC. You would be dealing directly with the Embassy.


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Ah true. But you could've done direct consular filing in London and all would've been rather simple compared to sending it all to the US. Either way, they always suggest your medical should be done before your appointment at the embassy.


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks for the replies - I'm not DCF - is that going ging it was ato delay things do you think? once it was not as long as I thought it would be. It was the inital wait which dragged. I was just wondering what sort of time frame was the wait for the appointment at the Emmbassy. I was told it was fairly quick but just wondered if anyone had an idea. thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

gezvinda said:


> thanks for the replies - I'm not DCF - is that going ging it was ato delay things do you think? once it was not as long as I thought it would be. It was the inital wait which dragged. I was just wondering what sort of time frame was the wait for the appointment at the Emmbassy. I was told it was fairly quick but just wondered if anyone had an idea. thanks


Don't worry the DCF doesn't matter now. 

You have to get your medical done before your interview. I think the medical is good for 6 months anyway. Just be sure you go to one of their official Embassy doctors.

I would think 2-3 weeks for an appt.


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't realise I could do that - I just followed the instructions from the NVC but they never mentioned that. I really really hope it all goes smoothly. What does the medical consist of and do I need to obtain a copy of my medical records to take with me - because I know that that could take some time and I thought I would get a head start on those if I need them.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

gezvinda said:


> I didn't realise I could do that - I just followed the instructions from the NVC but they never mentioned that. I really really hope it all goes smoothly. What does the medical consist of and do I need to obtain a copy of my medical records to take with me - because I know that that could take some time and I thought I would get a head start on those if I need them.


Hi,

Here is all the information on the medical. 

Medical Examination | Embassy of the United States


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

thank you - in the medical what do and will they require my medical records do you think? That's really quick - its all starting to feel real now


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

gezvinda said:


> thank you - in the medical what do and will they require my medical records do you think? That's really quick - its all starting to feel real now


Not sure. From what I read they just ask about past surgeries, and then you have to be up to date on vaccines. Which you can read about on the link. I guess you could call and ask what you need to bring if anything.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The_Okie said:


> Ah true. But you could've done direct consular filing in London and all would've been rather simple compared to sending it all to the US. Either way, they always suggest your medical should be done before your appointment at the embassy.


OP's personal situation does not qualify for DCF.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gezvinda said:


> thank you - in the medical what do and will they require my medical records do you think? That's really quick - its all starting to feel real now




The link that 2forgone gave you will walk you through.


----------

